# Disston No 15 coping saw any good?



## Spur (Nov 6, 2012)

I picked up a Disston coping saw no 15 since I have some junky ones that are horrible right now. No idea if it is any good, but I figured 10 bucks for a used Disston is no worse than 12-20 bucks for something new. (It is in the mail to me right now so I have not tested it).

I also for the life of me can not find a good resource for the different vintage coping saws. Any links would be appreciated  Thanks!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

i have a disston/HK Porter No.10 I use a lot









Cost me a whopping $1! Put a good blade in it, works like a charm. Works better than my two Stanley ones.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Chris Schwarz of Lost Art Press has blogged pretty extensively on the merits and demerits of coping saws. His bottom line is, does that saw have the ability to set and hold angles at each end of the blade? One of the ones he thought was good in that regard was the Stanley FatMax. There was a vintage saw that did, too. Notches on ether end, where grommet meets frame, that set the angle and held it during use.

What kind of attributes you looking for?


----------

